# Proxyserver



## bygones (19. Okt 2003)

Hi,

ich will über ein programm eine Internetseite aufrufen und speichern, um sie dann zu parsen.

Das Problem ist, dass ich nur über einen Proxyserver ins Netz komm. Über das "normale" Aufrufen einer Seite und speichern über Streams klappt das leider nicht....

Wie kann ich dem Programm den Proxyserver mitteilen ??

THX


----------



## me.toString (20. Okt 2003)

Ich glaube, ich hatte vor kurzem das selbe Problem ... 
wenn du keine authentifizierung bruchst, dann probier doch mal fogendes:


```
Properties systemProperties = System.getProperties();
systemProperties.setProperty("proxySet", "true");
systemProperties.setProperty("proxyHost", protokoll.getProperty("proxy_name"));
systemProperties.setProperty("proxyPort", protokoll.getProperty("proxy_port"));
System.setProperties(systemProperties);
```

'n Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert !

Michael

PS: Habe mal den Code Tag eingebaut / mfg Stefan1200


----------



## bygones (23. Okt 2003)

erstmal vielen Dank,

aber ich verstehe die variable 'protokoll' nicht - wo kommt die her ???


----------



## bygones (23. Okt 2003)

hat sich erledigt:


```
Properties props = System.getProperties();
props.put("http.proxyHost", "proxyname");
props.put("http.proxyPort", "proxyport");
```


PS: Habe mal den Code Tag eingebaut / mfg Stefan1200


----------

